# Plant Breeding Section



## cali-high (Jul 24, 2007)

hey mods


can we have a plant breeding section i thought that would be great. talk about differnt techniqes of storing pollen ect.


and what strains we plan to breed 


i think it would be great make my dream happen please


----------



## shamegame (Jul 24, 2007)

I think the advanced section is perfect  .


----------



## cali-high (Jul 24, 2007)

NO!!!!     

sorry about that  

i would like it to haves its own section


----------



## shamegame (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL Better listen to Cali or there might be trouble....


----------



## cali-high (Jul 24, 2007)

you should....i recommend you do....


----------



## cali-high (Jul 24, 2007)

plant breeding section hell ya


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 24, 2007)

i think a breeder's lab would be great, and may attract more members.

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 24, 2007)

it'd be nice to be able to ask breeding specific questions in its own forum viewed (probably) by mostly peers or mentors, and not a bunch of dumbasses trying to kill their first plants... lol =p =]

i love you all!


----------



## cali-high (Jul 26, 2007)

i wanna a breeder section i know you would like it KP 


i think it would bring alot of ppl


----------



## cnl491 (Jul 26, 2007)

that be pretty tight if u ask me!!


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 26, 2007)

veg f*ck(breed) section hell yeah


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2008)

bump for an answer


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah i would also like to post into a breeding specific section,sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## trapper (May 9, 2008)

yes breeding section.


----------



## BCSKing (May 9, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> i think a breeder's lab would be great, and may attract more members.
> 
> kp


yes I think a '' Breeder's Lab '' section would be perfect


----------

